# micrologic 6.0



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

I've put in about a dozen square d microligic breakers over the past month and have found that only a handful are giving any readings or even working. Some turned on immediately as the breaker was engaged and running loads and some turned on a week or so later and the rest don't turn on at all. Am I missing something glaringly obvious like batteries? In the past these things have always lit right up. Sizes range from 400-3000


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> I've put in about a dozen square d microligic breakers over the past month and have found that only a handful are giving any readings or even working. Some turned on immediately as the breaker was engaged and running loads and some turned on a week or so later and the rest don't turn on at all. Am I missing something glaringly obvious like batteries? In the past these things have always lit right up. Sizes range from 400-3000


Micrologic 6.0 is a trip unit, not a type of breaker. And there have been a couple recalls on those trip units, one involving the battery, one involving false tripping. But they should always light up, have you checked the 24VDC control power? Do you see a battery status indicator? How much load is on the breakers (CT's power the unit above around 20% loading)


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Zog said:


> Micrologic 6.0 is a trip unit, not a type of breaker. And there have been a couple recalls on those trip units, one involving the battery, one involving false tripping. But they should always light up, have you checked the 24VDC control power? Do you see a battery status indicator? How much load is on the breakers (CT's power the unit above around 20% loading)


Thanks for the clarification. Have not checked control power at this point as I was leaning to the thought that they were not loaded enough yet. Most are feeding buss duct and it will be a few weeks before all equipment is in place and hooked up. This might explain why some have been activating as we're getting more equipment hooked up? Thanks again


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zog said:


> Micrologic 6.0 is a trip unit, not a type of breaker. And there have been a couple recalls on those trip units, one involving the battery, one involving false tripping. But they should always light up, have you checked the 24VDC control power? Do you see a battery status indicator? How much load is on the breakers (CT's power the unit above around 20% loading)


 
Do they need load to power up? I did not think the 6.0's did.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> Do they need load to power up? I did not thing the 6.0's did.


They do if the 24VDC control power isn't there


----------

